# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Videoanleitung zur Bedienung des vi/vim Texteditors

## warumlinux

Habe ein Video erstellt zur grundlegenden Bedienung des vim Texteditors im Terminal. :EEK!: 

Installation und Grundlagen des vim in Ubuntu:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VL8OC6Yra4U

Weiterführendes Video zur Verwendung von vim:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOW9lxMekw4

Gruss Alex

----------

